# Advice on Rome Vinyl



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Evening all!
I just got a good deal on a Rome Vinyl 143, but I'm slightly worried about the size. I'm 5'3 and weigh 125. Do you think it's too small? The Rome websites states the weight range from 70 to 110, and the shop will take it back if I'm not completely satisfied... Grrr! Have I put my foot in it?
Thank you for you help guys!


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

um...size matters...

Not sure what kind of riding you are doing or where you are doing it, but if you are outside the weight range spec'd for the board than it is probably too small

My guess is that it would be no good for any powder riding and might actually hold you back from progressing as a rider over time...if a board is too small it will mush out...

From another site...

"Your weight is the main factor when determining what size snowboard you should buy, height also comes into it but only to an extent. The other factors which determines the length of board you buy is the type of riding you do ie freestyle, freeriding, powder or a bit of everything and also to a lesser extent the level of riding you are at. As if you are a beginner rider its always better to go for a board on the short side as its easier to control and progress on..."


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks dmoss! I think you might be right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll try it out this weekend, if it sucks, or could suck in the future, shall most definitely return it.


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

My girlfriend went from a Ride Solace 142 to a Vinyl 146, and she loves the new board. She says it's much more stable. I'm not sure if it's mostly the board that made the difference or the size. She weighs a little less than you... at 118lbs. I recommend getting the 146 or even the 149.

REI is selling it for $249. Did you get a better deal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Nah, I got it at REI, but seeing as I'm from the UK, where the prices for gear are insane (the Vinyl retails for around $600!!!), it's a pretty sweet deal in my book!
Thanks for your advice, I am still going to try it out this weekend, and will see how it goes (REI are brilliant on their returns policy). Ron at Rome said that it should be fine, just that I might lose a bit of stability at high speed, but I'm a bit of wuss when it comes to going very fast... for the moment anyways!


----------

